# Aqua N



## PeterM (Jan 12, 2016)

Guys, does anyone know how to make it?


----------



## Aristo (Jan 12, 2016)

There are other methods. HF could be your worst enemy.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 12, 2016)

Dissolution of ores in acids is dangerous as without knowing exactly what's in the matrix you can create dangerous fumes and compounds. If you really want to treat your ore get a full assay so you know exactly what is in the mix before you hurt or kill yourself.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 12, 2016)

Since you're dealing with an ore, I've moved this topic to the Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical section in the hopes you'll get more helpful answers.

Dave


----------



## torscot (Jan 12, 2016)

I've read and heard of a lot of things in mining and minerals, and never heard of that concoction. That's more like a recipe for suicide. 

What is the material you are trying dissolve?

If it's an ore, Where is it from? country, state, region. 

What are you trying to recover? Gold, silver, base metals.................

Picture?

There has to be a safer way. If you want to proceed with that formula, I am pretty sure everyone here is going to duck and cover.

There's standard procedures for recovering just about everything from anything. with a bit of tweeking..... There's a huge amount of knowledge on this site, Share some info by answering my above questions, and I know there will be members willing to share with you. The info you get will more than likely leave you alive and breathing with something valuable in your pocket at the end .


----------



## jeneje (Jan 12, 2016)

You would be well served to have an assay done first. Most gold ores can be recovered in a better and safer way then using HF.

Good Luck,

Ken


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure if you have seen this one. Published in 1905:

http://pubs.usgs.gov/bul/0253/report.pdf


----------



## PeterM (Jan 13, 2016)

Platdigger said:


> Not sure if you have seen this one. Published in 1905:
> 
> http://pubs.usgs.gov/bul/0253/report.pdf



Platdigger, thanks for the doc.
Appreciate it.


----------



## jeneje (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Peter, just a note here but, you may want to change your avatar. A baby smoking is not a good choice for a refining forum IMHO. But, who knows, welcome aboard.

Ken


----------



## PeterM (Jan 13, 2016)

jeneje said:


> Welcome to the forum Peter, just a note here but, you may want to change your avatar. A baby smoking is not a good choice for a refining forum IMHO. But, who knows, welcome aboard.
> 
> Ken


Ken, thanks for the heads up, but I'm tough enough. Mined gold and diamond on 3 continents in the worse crap holes where the rubber never meets the road and still smoke a cigar. Criticism doesn't both me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyvQLXmnlS4


----------



## jeneje (Jan 13, 2016)

PeterM said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum Peter, just a note here but, you may want to change your avatar. A baby smoking is not a good choice for a refining forum IMHO. But, who knows, welcome aboard.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2016)

There you go Ken. 8) 8)


----------



## jeneje (Jan 13, 2016)

spaceships said:


> There you go Ken. 8) 8)


Yep,,,reckon so,,,  
Ken


----------

